# What can I do about this girl that hates me in school for no reason?



## raphaelerfe (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm in 8th grade and I'm new at this school. In my first week, I was getting stuff at my locker and this girl near my locker came up to me and said, "What's your name? I don't like you! You piss me off!". I haven't done anything to her and we haven't met before. She hates me for some reason. Then, today, it was dismissal and I'm at my locker getting my stuff to take home, and again, this girl comes up to me and says "You know what?! I don't like you. You piss me off. You're stupid. " I replied "Okay. I can live with that" and she replies "I hate you" and she kicked me (not so hard but barely missing my balls) What can I do about this? I don't understand. I haven't even talked to her yet and she's attacking me. I don't get why she's okay with everybody (even with other new guys) and not with me? I'm feeling bad about myself. Please help.


----------



## Kim Ung-yong (Jan 30, 2010)

raphaelerfe said:


> I'm in 8th grade and I'm new at this school. In my first week, I was getting stuff at my locker and this girl near my locker came up to me and said, "What's your name? I don't like you! You piss me off!". I haven't done anything to her and we haven't met before. She hates me for some reason. Then, today, it was dismissal and I'm at my locker getting my stuff to take home, and again, this girl comes up to me and says "You know what?! I don't like you. You piss me off. You're stupid. " I replied "Okay. I can live with that" and she replies "I hate you" and she kicked me (not so hard but barely missing my balls) What can I do about this? I don't understand. I haven't even talked to her yet and she's attacking me. I don't get why she's okay with everybody (even with other new guys) and not with me? I'm feeling bad about myself. Please help.


Hah! Sounds like she likes you. I've seen and heard about girls who bullies guys they like. Yep. Did you bother to ask her WHY she hates you?


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Son, sometimes it would be great to just get her in a headlock and give her a good ol noogie!


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

lol people are so werid slap her
she may like you?


----------



## Kim Ung-yong (Jan 30, 2010)

Kennnie said:


> lol people are so werid slap her
> she may like you?


She likes him, lol.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

punch her in the face, or tell the principal of the school, get her suspended. You should keep us updated of this character.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

she is really trying to interact with you as soon as she can and that's the fastest she knows how


----------



## Kim Ung-yong (Jan 30, 2010)

And there you have it. Straight form a girl.


----------



## Logitech (Jul 30, 2011)

Take her hand and see how she reacts. That's usually an easy way to tell if a girl is into you or not.


----------



## raphaelerfe (Oct 28, 2011)

Well, I put distance between us and now she's not bothering me anymore.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm crap with relationships and all that mojo but even i can tell she likes you.


----------

